# Miniature Donkeys :)



## racheld90

Thought i would start a miniature donkey thread! Please share pics of yours! 
Here are my 5 donks!


My sweet Delilah! She is 9 years old and between 33-34in tall.
She was the first animal to be put in my barn, at 5 months old. I do believe i was 9 when my grandma bought her for me. 

Billy was 8 years old this past winter. He is between 35-36 in tall. Hes a real lover! My mom bought him for me for Christmas when he was 5 months old.

Nevaeh will be 2 June/27th! She is Delilah and Billy's daughter. She is just barley 31 in tall. Sweetest little thing since the day she was born 

Rosalie is 4 years old. She is 33in tall. My mom bought her for me for my birthday last year because i always wanted a spotted donkey. She is sweet in her own little way.

Dominic was 2 in May and he is 35 in tall. We rescued him 7-8 months ago. He was with a stud that was beating him up, and not letting him eat. So we paid for him and brought him home. He is by far the biggest pain in the* butt* i have ever met! He's growing on me tho :wink:


----------



## horseluver250

They are all so cute! I don't have any donkeys, but everyone always asks me about the donkey (my mule) when they see her in the field... I guess they are half right!


----------



## littrella

This is our mini Danee. He's a yearling. He's got so much personality! He loves kids & his favorite game is to chase the chickens & kittens


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Our Pumkin has been all over this forum... I love her..
so here she is again.


----------



## arrowsaway

I have always thought owning a dinky donk would be a ton of fun... I really look forward to getting one someday.
How do their nutritional needs compare to that of horses?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I feed her very little. A handful of flax seeds and a little grass hay.
I do, however, have her other needs tended just like a horse.
She gets all her shots and feet and had a fecal a couple of months ago.
Just as expensive to keep, just cheaper to feed!!!


----------



## Live2Ride15

These are not mine but i took care of them a few years ago! they were so sweet!!!


----------



## Mysticalmares

My Donkeys!
Gotta Be draden (Foal) Misty (Mom)








The Union's Jack (Sire) And Me!









I have more (8!) All Mediterranean grays! Just no Pictures


----------



## xJumperx

Mysticalmares said:


>


 
I just died of epic adorableness diesease x.x


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Pumkin had a hair cut....


----------



## WesternRider

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW i just adore donkeys XD


----------



## palominolover

Subbing . They are all SOO freakin adorable.


----------



## Gilly

Mysticalmares said:


> My Donkeys!
> Gotta Be draden (Foal) Misty (Mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Union's Jack (Sire) And Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more (8!) All Mediterranean grays! Just no Pictures


Sweet Jesus I just doubled over from the cuteness! Just...awww!

I'm pretty sure any animal in miniature is so cute it'll melt the most stoney of hearts.


----------



## Jessabel

Here's our donkey, Donkey. Like from Shrek. :rofl: He's 11 years old and 8.2hh. He came to us last September, kind of neglected. He was covered in fly bite scabs, and his feet were so overgrown that he was walking on his heels. He's all better now. :3




























He doesn't like me too much, but takes a cute picture.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I am so envious! It is pretty much my life goal to own a miniature donkey. I absolutely adore them. ;3 So many cuties on here, keep 'em coming! I may have plenty in the horse department but my love has always been with long-ears.


----------



## kait18

Jessabel said:


> Here's our donkey, Donkey. Like from Shrek. :rofl: He's 11 years old and 8.2hh. He came to us last September, kind of neglected. He was covered in fly bite scabs, and his feet were so overgrown that he was walking on his heels. He's all better now. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't like me too much, but takes a cute picture.


wow can you say he actually looks like donkey from shrek lol that only means one thing he is a pain in the a** lol :lol:


----------



## AlexS

The cuteness is killing me! I want them all, and to keep them in my house for constant snuggles. (I am only a little insane).


----------



## stevenson

they are all really cute. I would not let one chase kids, that is dangerous and it wount be so cure when someone gets hurt


----------



## tinyliny

"And in the mornin', Ahm makin' waffles!"


----------



## Endiku

Donkey is by far the cutest donkey I've ever seen <3 Dont look here if he dissapears!!!

We have two, both registered. One is a gelding and the other is being shown actively and successfully so we've left him as a stud. 

This is James. He's pretty much just a pasture puff and guardian, but he's great with the babies when we need an uncle gelding. Very sweet with the children too.



















And then Pedro, who is the loudest, most obnoxious, houdini donkey ever. He's king of the farm though and he'll be your best friend for an ear rub. For five minutes atleast.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Omg I love Donkies and Mules.. they're amazing! So are horses but I think it's their ears that get me


----------



## barrelbeginner

Jessabel said:


> He doesn't like me too much, but takes a cute picture.



He looks like Donkey from Shrek!


----------



## Special Effects

I LOVE seeing the mini donks! They have got to be the cutest animals on the planet!!

Pardon the scruffy look ...they still hadn't totally shed out, but meet Bella and Clyde.










And here is Clyde doing his 'he went that way officer' pose. Bella is in the background.










Thanks for letting me share my short kids!


----------



## aldebono

*Squee!* The fly masks! Love, love, LOVE!


----------

